# information



## snow (25 Oct 2004)

I am looking for information on who or where to contact.  My father has recently passed away and was Serg Major Edward Charles Snow his post was the Essex and Kent Scottish in Windsor, Ontario, Canada.  I have old pictures from 1939, journals and 8 ml film he left with me.  I am looking for someone to help me find were these valuable things should be. I am sure there are some families that would like these items.  Also I would like some information on my fathers sword and other items he has.  I am planning to get all of my fathers things together and kept for my family.  I am his daughter and care greatly for my father and his beleifs.  If there is anyone who could set me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.
Marilyn


----------



## AmmoTech90 (25 Oct 2004)

The Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment has an official website although it doesn't look like its been updated in a while.
The contact page is:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/Essex_Kent_Scottish_Regt/ekscots/contact/contact_e.htm


----------

